# Blind Removal



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anyone know how to remove Remifront blinds on the pillar- less side windows of a Ducato van. They were factory fitted by Hymer and I can't find any fixings?
I want access to the wing mirror fixings behind the blind because I broke the mirror casing when a vehicle on my half of the road forced me into a wall.
Do I have to replace the mirror with one with the same length arm? 
The next smaller size is for vehicles of maximum width 220cms, my van is just 2cms more. I've looked at many vans, pickups etc and none have such a long near side arm. I don't understand why it should be so long.


----------



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

The following relates to the passenger door on a 2014 Ducato with Remis blinds.

Remove the plastic cover with Remis on it from the upper left corner and unscrew the self tapping screw under it just enough to clear the hole in the door and not out completely.
Lift the left bottom corner upwards until it is free of the U shaped catch underneath and then prise away the top and right sides. The right top has two metal to metal clips, the right side has two plastic push in grips. Pull the vertical centre away from the door. it's held with velcro patches
.
Now it's possible to remove and replace the mirror.


----------

